
How to Publish Your Package on PyPI - okwap
https://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2017/05/how-to-publish-your-package-on-pypi/
======
okwap
"JavaScript developers are great at sharing code...A great example of this
dedication to reuse is the excellent ‘left-pad’ library"

Oops they choose an example with bad luck...

